# Garmin Interchangability



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

It depends. The transducers will most likely work. If map data is what you are really after, the old unit may not run the new chip. You’ll like the faster processor speed of the new unit. If you are happy with the pre-loaded maps on the new unit then it is likely a plug and play swap. Email Garmin tech support just to be sure.


----------

